# How to tell if your gear is real?



## keyloc (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey my friend ordered from the i net that he found on goggle i believe... some stuff came but from the research i have done its about 50/50 good to bad ratio 

how can i tell that it is fake ? its decabol 250 from the manufacture www.britishdragon.com and according to there source checker the source is legit... 

it all seems fishy to me but is there anyway to really tell before he orders more or worst yet if i decide to order something


----------



## Mudge (Mar 16, 2005)

Check that the source is legit and you will most likely get legit gear. Otherwise you are looking at about $100-$150 to test for a given substance.


----------



## keyloc (Mar 16, 2005)

how do you check to see if the source is clear ?


----------



## ZECH (Mar 16, 2005)

Ask the source for references and check with them.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 16, 2005)

keyloc doing a google search to find a steroid supplier is not smart. Its easy to get scammed or even worse arrested that way. I wouldn't join your friend in that practice.

in addition as mudge said the only 100% sure way to know what you got is to have it tested....and it costs a lot.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 16, 2005)

You could always use it...


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 16, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> You could always use it...


 This is the best way...


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 16, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> This is the best way...


I don't know about "best". You could be holding a vial of cyanide in your hand. If you got it from an unverified or non-referred source I wouldn't recommend sticking it in your ass to see if it's real.


----------



## keyloc (Mar 16, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> I don't know about "best". You could be holding a vial of cyanide in your hand. If you got it from an unverified or non-referred source I wouldn't recommend sticking it in your ass to see if it's real.



lol... i will stay away from googled stuff... but what if he does it and he gets great results.... should it be safe then ?


----------



## SlimShady (Mar 16, 2005)

You could always test it out on your dog. .... hehe


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 16, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> I don't know about "best". You could be holding a vial of cyanide in your hand. If you got it from an unverified or non-referred source I wouldn't recommend sticking it in your ass to see if it's real.


 Only careless users would run the risk of shooting something like cyanide. Im sure Google doesn't screen for scammers when they find websites.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 16, 2005)

Ah hell, just swallow it. If it bites, it just "must" be real, right?


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 16, 2005)

fake gear = pure oil (with few exceptions, excluding orals, suspension etc).


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 16, 2005)

I know of someone that got fake Winstrol....after a few days he ended up in the ER....turns out he was injecting himself ED with Armor All......almost killed himself.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 16, 2005)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> I know of someone that got fake Winstrol....after a few days he ended up in the ER....turns out he was injecting himself ED with Armor All......almost killed himself.


Whoever sold that to him is a piece of shit that should be strung up by his balls for eternity.


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 17, 2005)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> I know of someone that got fake Winstrol....after a few days he ended up in the ER....turns out he was injecting himself ED with Armor All......almost killed himself.



thats pretty messed up


----------



## keyloc (Mar 17, 2005)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> I know of someone that got fake Winstrol....after a few days he ended up in the ER....turns out he was injecting himself ED with Armor All......almost killed himself.



oh that is sick


----------



## musclepump (Mar 17, 2005)

gross. I hope he tracked down his dealer and shot him.


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 17, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> gross. I hope he tracked down his dealer and shot him.



i'd knock his lights out with a sledgehammer then shoot him with the fake gear he sold me, see how he likes spending the next few months in intensive care

'say hello to my little friend!'


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 17, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Only careless users would run the risk of shooting something like cyanide. Im sure Google doesn't screen for scammers when they find websites.


Hey I agree, but I think the previous posts illustrate my exaggerated "cyanide" example. My point was, if you are shooting, into your body, a chemical that you acquired from an unknown and/or unverified source you are taking your life into your own hands.


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 17, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Hey I agree, but I think the previous posts illustrate my exaggerated "cyanide" example. My point was, if you are shooting, into your body, a chemical that you acquired from an unknown and/or unverified source you are taking your life into your own hands.


 indeed..


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 17, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Hey I agree, but I think the previous posts illustrate my exaggerated "cyanide" example. My point was, if you are shooting, into your body, a chemical that you acquired from an unknown and/or unverified source you are taking your life into your own hands.


Well, one must buy from sources that have long standing reputation. Those people don't sell armor all.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 18, 2005)

Yeah I don't know what he did about it cause you can't go to the police and say "i bought steroids from john doe and this is what happened"....I suppose you could but then you are probably getting arrested too....I would for sure do something to that person...like set their house on fire in the middle of the night with as many gallons of gas I could get...blow that fucker up...thats just me.


----------



## JAKE6864 (Mar 19, 2005)

Spend the extra cash and go to a legit source. That you know other people use. I would never buy off the net, to easy to get scammed or busted. Don't risk your life over a few $$$.


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 19, 2005)

JAKE6864 said:
			
		

> Spend the extra cash and go to a legit source. That you know other people use. I would never buy off the net, to easy to get scammed or busted. Don't risk your life over a few $$$.


 But you can't foget that buying from a trusted source doesn't automatically make it safe. Your gear may be legit, but you can still get pinched. There will always be risks, some ways are safer than others, but you can't be 100% safe.


----------



## KungFu (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow you googled a source thats your problem


----------



## Chevrolet (Nov 24, 2008)

you tell em kung fu! wait let me get the DeLorean...


----------



## PreMier (Nov 24, 2008)

Chevrolet said:


> you tell em kung fu! wait let me get the DeLorean...


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 24, 2008)

Three year old bump!


----------



## TheBigGuy6923 (Nov 25, 2008)

This bump was a waste of time and good space


----------



## nateman79 (Nov 27, 2008)

*british dragon*

i may be totally misinformed, but i heard recently that british dragon stopped manufacturing about  a year ago...and any BD gear with a date past a certain time is definitely fake....anyone else hear that?  other tips for are to check the hologram for authenticity, and see if the date on the bottle is stamped or just printed...there are several articles on the net that give ya tips on spotting fakes.


----------



## deathbypoops (Dec 4, 2008)

Buying gear online = not smart...AT ALL...go find a source that you can talk to face-to-face, if not, don't even bother with it...if you really want to mess with steroids or w/e, buy a PH....IMO, gear online is not worth the risk. buy a PH if you cant find a face-to-face dealer.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2008)

I doubt you will find a source that will talk face to face. They don't want to be known.


----------



## largepkg (Dec 5, 2008)

Very true dg. Even if you talk to someone and purchase from them where do you think he got his gear?

Simply do your homework and you'll find a source.


----------

